# Building my first reel



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, I did some horse trading at the tourney. As a result, I get to build my first reel. It is an Ultra Mag XL II. I couldn't wait. I have the thing almost complete, for now. I am just waiting for the CT bar to come in the mail. 

Now, I did cheat. I am using a Benfield plate. Ok, ok, I am not actually tackling a huge project on my first time out, shoot me. All I wanted to do was get my feet wet and get to know the UM style reels a little. This is being accomplished. As I play with the reel and get things tweaked, I notice "problem" areas that need to be addressed. I am able to think of a remedy and then search the net or call on builders. It is turning out that the area of concern and my remedies are falling in line with internet and builder suggestions. I must be doing something right.... 

As soon as I get the CT bar in, I will line it up and give it a throw. I bet I can get at least 300' out of it.  Seriously, I am looking forward to playing with this reel attempting to tweak it just right. I have a couple ideas in my head. I will see how it goes. After I get to throw it, I will report whether my efforts are in vain and I had to send it off to be done right, or if I was successful. 

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

who needs a stupid ct bar?!? xD
its for grass only. haha


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I do...

Robert


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> who needs a stupid ct bar?!? xD
> its for grass only. haha


yeah, not like he is gona throw it hard or anything 


hey rob, if you really looking to "build" a reel, ill sell you a little grandwave 20 , u can put a sticker on it, and call it a done deal 


Post some pics of this UM when ur done please


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

waynes reel repair in the UK has alot of parts.
i just ordered yesterday stainless steel pinions.
and brass spacers.

i saw he has mods for the ultramags

just search abu stainless pinion on fleabay and youll find his fleabay store.

if his list isnt big. wait a day or two when he updates it with more items. and youll see what you need.


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> Well, I did some horse trading at the tourney. As a result, I get to build my first reel. It is an Ultra Mag XL II. I couldn't wait. I have the thing almost complete, for now. I am just waiting for the CT bar to come in the mail.
> 
> Now, I did cheat. I am using a Benfield plate. Ok, ok, I am not actually tackling a huge project on my first time out, shoot me. All I wanted to do was get my feet wet and get to know the UM style reels a little. This is being accomplished. As I play with the reel and get things tweaked, I notice "problem" areas that need to be addressed. I am able to think of a remedy and then search the net or call on builders. It is turning out that the area of concern and my remedies are falling in line with internet and builder suggestions. I must be doing something right....
> 
> ...


Looks like there's a target on Tommy's back!


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Gang,Let the man have his Dream,,,,,,,,,,,Hell,i modified a Penn 10 that will blow anyones 6500 a new world.And I stand by that,,,,,,,,,Thekingfeedeer,I salute You


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

That sounds nice KingFeeder. If you build your own- you will know it.

It was nice casting with you. I hope that next time, we both get tired of walking.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse... Does that sticker say: *WARNING:* Do not exceed 650' or internal damage will occur! LMAO!! 

Steve... I am sure there is a target on Tommy's back. I just didn't put it there....yet. LOL I ran out of targets. The only two I have are planted square on the backs of Ron and Paul.  I have a LONG WHILE before I even think about putting one on Tommy's. I can't see that far. If this past tourney is any indication, there are at least 3 of us that will have him in our sights over the next few years... All jokes aside, the 700' range is VERY competitive right now. This is going to be fun. That is of course until the veterans get serious again and put us new guys back in our place.

Mantriumph... Thanks for the words of encouragement. You obviously know how it is to take matters into your own hands and learn what it takes to get it done. My hat is off to you.

Paul... It was a blast casting with you. You posted GREAT numbers. In all seriousness, I wish Jesse could have made it. He was throwing 650' with his fishing gear last time I saw him!! Don't forget they are trying to ad another tourney in Shallotte. I hope to see you there.

I will post pics and results when I am done. Of course, it will look like everyone else's converted UM, but this one will be one I did. Big difference for me. To some of you guys this is old hat. But you had to put that hat on one day for it to be old now. 

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

ooeric said:


> waynes reel repair in the UK has alot of parts.


I prefer to support local merchants when I can. I have a great working relationship with Bill Thomas of Bill's Custom Reels. He has helped me out exponentially. In turn, I repay him by patronizing his establishment any time I need something. That is where my Benfield/Chrome Rocket combo came from I am currently throwing.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Targets are a good thing!!!

When i first started tourney casting a good friend of mine, Tony P (tony was casting at shallotte on saturday, it was great to see him back in the field) was soundly whipping me every time out. I clearly remember looking at him out past the 700' mark as I was struggling to even get into the 500's. It seemed almost impossible but i set a goal of beating Tony. Over the next couple of years I pestered some of the countrys best casters (Jerry Valentine, Bill Kennedy, Big Dave and Big Lou) with untold questions and practiced many many hours until i finally took Tony... 

After that I sorta kept a mental list of the guys that I wanted to beat, right up to Big Lou. Finally in 2004 I had the chance to fly out to Texas and compete against the man himself. It is hard to describe the feeling when the last measure was taken and Big Lou shook my hand. Guess what he told me??....

The target was on my back...



It is a good thing to shoot for it, I'll shake your hand when you hit it.



Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, I have my mental list, and my mental goal..... Maybe I need to start drinking those Primo coffees..

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

To be honest I look at guys like you, Paul, Ron (don't tell him I said so...lol) and Jesse (if he gets serious) as the future of this sport. We have really needed some talented young blood and it looks like you guys are it, if you want it bad enough... 

Targets are there to be hit and records are made to be broken. You just have to push a 46 yr old fat guy out of the way first..............


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Jesse... Does that sticker say: *WARNING:* Do not exceed 650' or internal damage will occur! LMAO!!


No, but i think that blue yonder of yours does 




Tommy said:


> ] You just have to push a 46 yr old fat guy out of the way first..............


Im off to rent a caterpillar    



Jesse


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*nice reels*



mantriumph said:


> Gang,Let the man have his Dream,,,,,,,,,,,Hell,i modified a Penn 10 that will blow anyones 6500 a new world.And I stand by that,,,,,,,,,Thekingfeedeer,I salute You


my first 150 yard cast was with a penn 10.. VERY underrated reel..


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*wait a minute*



Tommy said:


> To be honest I look at guys like you, Paul, Ron (don't tell him I said so...lol) and Jesse (if he gets serious) as the future of this sport. We have really needed some talented young blood and it looks like you guys are it, if you want it bad enough...
> 
> Targets are there to be hit and records are made to be broken. You just have to push a 46 yr old fat guy out of the way first..............


hey!! what about me!!?? oh.. you said YOUNG blood..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> No, but i think that blue yonder of yours does


True, true.... That was a MESSED UP day. I have NO idea how all that happened....well, I do but I am not willing to admit it. Suffice is to say that was a bass-ackward day for me. I am glad I have recovered...somewhat 

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thumb-Burner said:


> hey!! what about me!!?? oh.. you said YOUNG blood..


He is just trying to make Paul and I feel good, our first tourney and all.  As far as Jesse, he is just trying to lure him out into the open hoping to get him on the court. LOL

Robert


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Tommy said:


> To be honest I look at guys like you, Paul, Ron (don't tell him I said so...lol) and Jesse (if he gets serious) as the future of this sport. We have really needed some talented young blood and it looks like you guys are it, if you want it bad enough...
> 
> Targets are there to be hit and records are made to be broken. You just have to push a 46 yr old fat guy out of the way first..............


dont you mean 'roll' tommy. hahah

hey im fat too. i roll myself everywhere.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

ooeric said:


> i roll myself everywhere.


how do you stop?



Jesse


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i dunno. i somehow stick my arms and legs out 90degs. so my body looks like a table. when they hit the ground, i stop. 

nice. xD


----------

